# Favorite Music Videos?



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

Post your favorite music videos, I wanna check them out
Ill post mine.
from my favorite album of all time, Pinkerton


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 4, 2016)

This one, from one of my favorite hip-hop albums, Labcabincalifornia. At first 20-30 seconds or so it seems like an ordinary video with guys dancing around and bragging about stuff, but when you finally get to see the trick behind it, it may blow your mind. I can only imagine how much trouble they got through to not only film, but properly lipsync all of it.


Spoiler



The whole video is in reverse. Yep, without any special effects


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 5, 2016)

Those cameos tho, Frodo as Ad-Rock???


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 14, 2016)

Can't decide which one of these is my favorite.


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 17, 2016)

>Pharcyde
>Beastie Boys
>Gnarls Barkley
Well, apparently hip-hop artists have best music videos, lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

T


tucakeane said:


> Those cameos tho, Frodo as Ad-Rock???


That's pawsome!


----------



## Karatine (Nov 25, 2016)

But... OK GO.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 16, 2016)

The following video is not only *NSFW* but a serious mindfuck!


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 22, 2016)

Karatine said:


> But... OK GO.



I love all of their music videos.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Dec 22, 2016)

They're both fan made animations, but I still like them.
One from Jontron,




And one from VivziePop,


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm pretty shure this is in the Museam of Modern art


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 22, 2016)

There's also this


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 1, 2017)

Part 1:





And Part 2:


----------



## NocturneFox! (Mar 2, 2017)

I love that robot!


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 9, 2017)

This one has a NSFW warning just to be on the safe side.  You'll see what I mean.


----------



## Reti (Mar 9, 2017)

I want to do it too! =3

Deluxe :










Gorillaz :






Let's keep up with Caravan palace :






And finally, for french and creepy lovers :






That's all! =p


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 9, 2017)

Peter Gabriel - Sledgehammer which has awesome stop motion.




Fall Out Boy - I Don't Care for acting like assholes and a random still of a cat.




Again Fall Out Boy - Thnks fr th Mmrs for depicting the people they work with as monkeys.





And of course Lone Digger by Caravan Palace, but I already saw that posted.


----------



## Sagt (Mar 9, 2017)

The ending almost made me cry the first time I watched it. For a lyric video, it's pretty damn amazing.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

I almost forgot about this one.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 11, 2017)

Guy bursts out the shitter playing a violin while a man just slams a drum


----------



## Winter (Mar 21, 2017)

I really like this one.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 21, 2017)

I really like use of the fire and water.
Plus I really like the song.


----------



## Galzar (Mar 24, 2017)

Love Felix Colgrave's stuff, so when paired with music... Instant love!


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 3, 2017)

Don't take life for granted.  You never know what might happen!


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 3, 2017)

You're probably familiar with this one, but either way this is my favourite


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Sep 19, 2019)

It's both cool and funny at the same time.


----------



## ZELPHINA (Oct 2, 2019)

Wrong side of heaven- Five Finger Death Punch




Bring me to Life- Evanescence




 Lips of an Angle- Hinder




 The Sound of Silence - Disturbed


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 11, 2020)

ZELPHINA said:


> Wrong side of heaven- Five Finger Death Punch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lips of an angel is LITERALLY my favorite song of all time 
I've been listening to it for 15 years


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 11, 2020)

Yea it's about drugs. Bite me.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 12, 2020)

Mr-Rose-Lizard said:


> It's both cool and funny at the same time.


Omg same dude


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Jun 12, 2020)

Draakc The Flying Lizard said:


> Omg same dude



Good to know someone has the same musical taste as me.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 12, 2020)

My favorite music video of all time next to rollin by limp bizkit


----------



## Kharayi (Jun 13, 2020)

Tame Impala - Mind Mischief - NSFW because sex and drugs. 





Red Fang - Prehistoric Dog - Fans of LARPing and/or beer will love this.





A Place to Bury Strangers - Keep Slipping Away





Garbage - Cherry Lips


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 29, 2020)

Smooth Criminal by Michael Jackson by far! The whole video is such a well choreographed spectacle from the beginning to the end. Absolutely love it!!!


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 29, 2020)

Oh here you go 








						My favorite music videos
					

These are what MTV was made for. A way to show music videos are just as much a form of art the songs they represent. Weather they set the mood perfectly or a...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## zandelux (Oct 29, 2020)

Thriller was the music video that made me realize they can be as good as short films. Still the greatest IMO.





Weapon of Choice is a close second.





This one's great, although it wouldn't make any top list of mine. Still... everyone needs to know about Ninja Sex Party if they don't already.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Attaman (Oct 29, 2020)

Even though most of the band *actively hated* participating in, I'd be remiss if I didn't include Queen's "It's a Hard Life"


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## aomagrat (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Rayd (Jan 26, 2021)

it's a shame this song has been memed to death because i've always had a wholesome nostalgic feeling listening to it.

i've always thought the music video was super neat, too. it reminds me of childhood innocence and imagination, and, again, encourages nostalgic thoughts from my childhood. it reminds me of a time where i didnt have to worry about anything and my world was small. it was probably the last time i didnt have dozens of anxious thoughts constantly ruling over my mind. i wish i could go back to that period all the time.

the song itself also of course reminds me of the late 2000's/early 2010's internet landscape. just nostalgic vibes all around.


----------



## X-MXNE666 (Jan 26, 2021)

I'll post a few.
















And this classic.


----------



## .Antho (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Kailirian (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Barafu_PineBerry (Mar 19, 2021)

It's so abstract, expressive and out there!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

are we really posting the best videos or just the videos connected to the best songs?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 13, 2021)




----------

